# Asimo المستقبل القادم !



## أهل الحديث (29 يونيو 2007)

بــسـم الله الـرحـمـن الـرحـيــم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
















ASIMO هوا رجل ألي متطور من تطوير وتصنيع شركة هوندا القسم التكلونوجي يعتبر هذا الألي هوا الأحدث في العالم ليس في طريقة البرمجة فحسب بل حتى في طريقة تحركه إذا أن حركته شبيه بحركت الإنسان فبستطاعته المشي ونزول السلالم والتحرك بحرية دون أن يصطدم بأي جسم تقنيات الكومبيوتر سمحت بخروج مثل هذا الألي المتطور الذي أقترب من فعل الحركات شبيهاً بالإنسان وهذا من الأشياء التي مكنت الألي اوسمو أن يمشي في الأماكن المفتوحة وتقليد حركات البشر دون مشاكل فهوا يملك محركات ديناميكية متطورة ففي كل مفصل من مفاصله توجد حساسات متطورة لتساعده على الحركة السلسة وتعمل بالكومبيوتر لتوازن حركته ومن التقنايات التي وصل إليها التقنيات البصرية المتطورة وأجهزة الإستشعار والرادرات مافوق الصوتية وبطاقة الإتصال التفاعلي Tele فمثلاً بإمكانه المشي في الشارع وعندما يريد عبور الشارع الأخر ومرة سيارة فإنه يتوقف بشكل تلقائي وحتى أنه لا يصطدم بالناس وهوا يسير بينهم وحتى أنه يسلم عليهم ويستطيع أيضاً معرفة الأشخاص الذين يتحدث معهم!!! بفضل تخزين تقاسيم وجه الإنسان فهوا يستطيع أن يميز بين الوجوه فينادي كل شخص بأسمه
اوزموا هوا أكثر الروبوتات المتطورة التي صنعها الإنسان فقد بدأ إنتاج هذا الألي منذ العام 1986 ولكن أخر تطور له كان في العام 2005

المـــــعـــــلـــــومــــــات الـــــعـــــامــــــة
يصل طول اوزمو إلى 130سم
الوزن النموذج القديم يصل وزنه إلى 52 كيلو جرام أما الجيد فيصل إلى 54 كيلو جرام
سرعة الحركة (المشي) تطور النموذج الجديد كثيراً عن القديم فالجديد بإمكانه السير بسرعة 2.5كيلو متر في الساعة وفي حالت الجري يصل إلى 3 كيلو متر في الساعة واما القديم فسرعته فقط تصل إلى 1.6 كيلو متر

بالنسبة للبطاريات التي يعتمد عليها فهي مصنوعة من الليثيوم وبإمكان هذه البطريات أن تجعل أوسيمو أن يعمل لمدة ساعة واربعين دقيقية فقط لكن بالطبع بإمكان شحنه مرة أخرى دون الحاجة لتغير بطارياته

كثيراً ما نتخيل كيف سيكون المستقبل والمستقبل القادم هوا في مدى تطور الكومبيوترات الذكية التي تجعل من التقدم الحضاري ممكن وايضاً أمر سهل

صناعت الروبوتات رقت بالحضار إلى فوق وسهلة الصناعة فمثلاً صناعة السيارات يكون بواسطة أذرع إتوماتيكية الحركة مبرمجة بدقة لكنها تبقى محصورة في مكان معين على عكس الروبوتات الأخرى المتنقلة من مكان إلى أخر فهي أكثر تطور من الروبوتات الثابتة وأوسيموASIMO أكثر الروبوتات المتطورة حالياً حركاته الخفيفية الشبيه بالإنسان
جيفري سميث نائب رئيس هوندا الأمريكية يقول( تستثمر هوندا في تطوير أخر تقنيات علم humanoid ( الإنسان الألي) وسيكون في أعتقادي بأن ASIMO سيساعد الناس في قضاء حاجاتهم)
اوسمو يمكنه أن يتلقى الأوامر وينفدذها وهوا أيضاً قادر على حمل الأشياء بتوازن والسير على الأماكن غير المستوية شركة هوندا لازالت تطور نموذج اوزمو ليكون قادر على مساعدت المشلولين والعمل في أماكن خطرة على الإنسان لاكننا نتسائل متى سيكون هذا الألي متواجد بشكل تجاري لنتمكن من اقتنائه
هوندا تشارك باهذا الألي اللطيف في النشاطات التعليمية وتحفيز العلماء والمهتمين بمجال علم الإنسان الألي اوسيمو شارك في مجلس السلامة الوطني لحماية الأطفال في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية كانت أحدى نشاطاته هي حماية الطفل من الحوادث المرورية فعدد الأطفال الذين قد ماتوا عام 2003 في الطرق السريعة طبقاً للمجلس الوطني بلغ 22% من الأطفال الذين تبلغ أعمارهم مابين الخامسة والتاسعه فحركات اوسيمو تعلم الطفال كيف يعبرون الشارع ولأن الأطفال يحبون حركات هذا الألي فهم يقلدونه فأسموا كان يقف ثم يرى جهة اليمين واليسار فإذا لم يجد سيارة فإنه يعبر
الألي اوسيمو سيفتح المجال للتطور أكثر في مشاريع على الإنسان الألي وهوا بداية تطور الإنسان في هذا المجال فحتى تلك الألات التي عرضت لم تكن كقدرة أوسيمو المتطورة

*منقول للمعرفه  *​


----------



## عبداللطيف محمد (29 يونيو 2007)

لاء نقوال الا سبحان الله.............سبحان الله


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (29 يوليو 2007)

سبحان الذي علم الإنسان مالم يعلم شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الحبيب محب الله ورسوله وجزاك الله الجنة


----------

